# Favourite bands/albums/songs from the ... 80's



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2013)

I know it was a pants era for music in a lot of ways but there was plenty of decent stuff aswell which I grew up with in my teenage years

what songs/albums etc were on the top 40 that you recorded on tape and played to death, bought the album or 12"

if its a poignant one then for what reason?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 31, 2013)

you are right Gibbo, worst decade for music in my opinion, there were a few decent ones, London 0 Hull 4 by The Housemartins being one.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2013)

Madness - the early albums.
Appetite for destruction - guns n roses -  great album around when I was 18.
Adam Ant - what a showman - early teens.
U2 - Joshua tree - everyone wanted it straight away
Simple Minds - I only discovered when I was 16, but seen me through the mid/late eighties, when all the "house" music started.
Michael jackson - butlins and teen discos, off the wall, was the best album though.
Big country from the age of 13 to this day.
"American heartbeat" - various, my entry level into rock music, with the likes of Boston, Reo speedwagon,Chicago,Journey etc.
Queen - timeless music.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2013)

Most of the stuff I listened to rarely made the Top 40.
Occasional appearences by Motorhead, Rush ,Maiden etc.....
Although I do remember listening to Toto's Africa Album a lot with the GF........


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have that on vinyl Imurg, still great even now 

(I also have Wham! the final so says a lot for my music taste)


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2013)

dont forget the jam, the specials, bad manners etc  (not too shabby looking back actually)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			dont forget the jam, the specials, bad manners etc  (not too shabby looking back actually)
		
Click to expand...

Yup, all of them but slightly before my "buying" time, so only retrospectively got into them in the 1990's.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 31, 2013)

I often describe the 80s as the decade that music forgot; certainly as far as the charts went. I was a total metalhead back then. NWOBHM bands were good, Rush and some other bands from the 70s continued to put out some good albums. Arguably my favourite album at the time was Aerosmith's Permanent Vacation but it doesn't stand comparison with their earlier stuff (and they went downhill rapidly afterwards).


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 31, 2013)

Metallica-Welcome home (sanitarium)
Iron Maiden- rime of the ancient mariner
G n R - Rocket queen
Thunder - Better man
Megadeth - Countdown to extinction

It was a pretty good decade for the music I listened to tbh.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Thunder - Better man
		
Click to expand...

Ahh... Thunder at Rock City Nottingham - that was a night.......

Shame it was the 90's....


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2013)

housemartins, the cure, queen (70's aswell), Beautiful South, Tears for fears, Frankie goes to hollywood, aswad, level 42, wet wet wet

not too shabby actually... grandmaster flash also (it was the decade hip hop started)


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 31, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Ahh... Thunder at Rock City Nottingham - that was a night.......

Shame it was the 90's....
		
Click to expand...

Damn it I thought it was 88 or 89

I'll throw in Don't wait for me, as it was recorded in 89. I know it's pushing it but hey ho.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 31, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Metallica-Welcome home (sanitarium)
Iron Maiden- rime of the ancient mariner
G n R - Rocket queen
Thunder - Better man
Megadeth - Countdown to extinction

It was a pretty good decade for the music I listened to tbh.
		
Click to expand...

How could I forget the rise of thrash? Metallica, Anthrax, Slayer, Megadeth, Celtic Frost - fantastic..... Didn't worry the charts though!


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 31, 2013)

Little angels - Do you wanna riot

Pantera - Death trap

Motley Crue - Theatre of pain

Manowar - Holy war

Can you tell I'm looking through my music collection lol


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 1, 2013)

I was 8 when that decade ended, I don't think I owned any music at that age...


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry I am a total child of the 80s and most of my music comes from that era.   Early stuff like Blondie, Madness and the Ska Bands, through the new Romantic era of Spandau, Duran and Ultravox, right up to late 80s dance.   But that is what makes life wonderful in that we all have different tastes and interests.

OK I'll go and get my coat.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2013)

Sound of the Suburbs still gets played to death in my car, den and computer.

Some great tracks and bands.

1. The Eton Rifles
2. Antmusic
3. Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't 've
4. "Another Girl, Another Planet"
5. Teenage Kicks
6. Echo Beach
7. Happy Birthday
8. Oliver's Army
9. 2-4-6-8 Motorway
10. Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick
11. Call Me
12. Reward
13. Up The Junction
14. Pretty In Pink
15. No More Heroes
16. Turning Japanese
17. Do Anything You Wanna Do
18. The Sound Of The Suburbs

Also I saw Kiss (unmasked) live in Germany in around 1980 and Iron Maiden were their supporting warm up band, now that was a night to remember


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love plenty of stuff from the 80's even though I discovered it all later on:

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden - Killers
Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind
Iron Maiden - Powerslave
Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time
Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son

and not forgetting...

Iron Maiden - Live After Death which is one of the best Live albums of all time.



Also love (amongst others that I can't think of right now, it's too early)

Toto - IV
Boston - Boston


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 1, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			Sorry I am a total child of the 80s and most of my music comes from that era.   Early stuff like Blondie, Madness and the Ska Bands,
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Sound of the Suburbs still gets played to death in my car, den and computer.

Some great tracks and bands.

1. The Eton Rifles
2. Antmusic
3. Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't 've
4. "Another Girl, Another Planet"
5. Teenage Kicks
6. Echo Beach
7. Happy Birthday
8. Oliver's Army
9. 2-4-6-8 Motorway
10. Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick
11. Call Me
12. Reward
13. Up The Junction
14. Pretty In Pink
15. No More Heroes
16. Turning Japanese
17. Do Anything You Wanna Do
18. The Sound Of The Suburbs
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha! Was on Youtube last night playing In the City, The Eton Rifles, Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't 've), Oliver's Army, Girls Talk and Queen of Hearts. Classic Stuff. My Era. Edge of the Seventies is another good compilation.

Would add in some stuff by "The Boss" too.

Can you imagine a song like Eton Rifles or Going Underground (straight to No1 IIRC) getting anywhere near the charts these days?

I also like a bit of 60's stuff especially Dylan, The Bryds, The Who and The Beach Boys.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			I also like a bit of 60's stuff especially Dylan, The Bryds, The Who and The Beach Boys.
		
Click to expand...

I admit to watching Heartbeat just for some of the decent tracks played


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think the 80â€™s was a great era for music as long as it isnâ€™t mainstream stuff, though some of that is OK.

At the start you had new wave, moving into Goth. Indie music paved the way for Brit pop and a lot of the bands today in most cases. The whole dance thing really started there with the New Order/ Madchester thing, along with some great hip hop.

My fave bands still are;

The Smiths
The Jesus and Mary Chain 
Cocteau Twins
New Order
Stone Roses
Happy Mondays
Primal Scream (I still prefer them when they were a twee jangly band on C86)

I think shoe gazing is due a comeback too!!!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 1, 2013)

Eighties was and is still the best decade for music. My iPhone is loaded with eighties music as is my fav playlist. Bands that stand out for me - in no particular order:

Simple Minds
Thompson Twins
Tears for Fears
Altered Images
Japan
Spandau Ballet
Duran Duran
Frankie goes to Hollywood
Eurythmics
The Stranglers
The Police
Bowie
ZZ Top
Talk Talk
Soft Cell/ Marc Almond
Marillion
Genesis
Kate Bush
INXS
James
Godley & Creme
Del Amitri
Deacon Blue
The Cranberries
Depeche Mode
ABC
The Cure


A pretty eclectic mix of music, but there was so much good stuff going on back then, there's loads more too....


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			I love plenty of stuff from the 80's even though I discovered it all later on:

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden - Killers
Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind
Iron Maiden - Powerslave
Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time
Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son

and not forgetting...

Iron Maiden - Live After Death which is one of the best Live albums of all time.



Click to expand...

Plus one to that. Maiden at Donnington in 1988 was probably the best live concert I've been to.

I was into the metal scene in 80s too. Not with Ozzy O stuff, more the Bay Area thrash scene, even some glam rock such as Cinderella, White Lion, Skid Row, Whitesnake.


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2013)

Piece said:



			Plus one to that. Maiden at Donnington in 1988 was probably the best live concert I've been to.

I was into the metal scene in 80s too. Not with Ozzy O stuff, more the Bay Area thrash scene, even some glam rock such as Cinderella, White Lion, Skid Row, Whitesnake.
		
Click to expand...

The first Monsters of Rock was superb. Rainbow were stunning.

The Vapors (turning Japanese) used to play in my local pub in Farnham.
Loved Vienna, which I see was voted the best song that only got to number 2 in the charts

Foreigner 4 was a great albuum from the 80's, even if the number one single from it was the worst track.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 1, 2013)

I know its not the 80's but Meatloaf Bat out of Hell gets me rockin in the shower everytime


----------



## user2009 (Feb 1, 2013)

Love 80's stuff

The classic electro synth stuff like Depeche Mode and New Order  then the soft rock bands  like Bon Jovi, Kiss, Whitesnake, Europe, Def Leppard, Heart, GNR

Other favourites are INXS, Simple Minds, U2, RHCP

Album of the decade   INXS  -  Kick


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hair metal seems very popular with golfers!!!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 1, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Album of the decade   INXS  -  Kick
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing that a lot at the moment. 

Can't stand that poor cover of Never Tear Us Apart by Paloma Faith though....


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 1, 2013)

Favorite Albums-
U2-Joshua Tree
Michael Jackson-Bad
Guns N Rose-Appetite for Destruction. 
Garth Brooks-Garth Brooks
Gloria Estefan-Anything for You.
Lionel Richie-Dancing on the Ceiling
Billy Joel-Innocent Man
UB40-Best of (Vol 1)

I know it a bit lame....but I was only born in '78 and 12 years old when hitting the '90s

Oh almost forgot
Michael Bolton-Soul Provider


----------



## user2009 (Feb 1, 2013)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm playing that a lot at the moment. 

Can't stand that poor cover of Never Tear Us Apart by Paloma Faith though....
		
Click to expand...

I thought the cover was ok, at least it wasn't turned into a dub step mash up or something 

INXS are one of those bands that did their best stuff early on, I think Kick was their pinnacle, from X onwards was only downhill until Michael's death.

Other bands in that bracket include Depeche Mode, Oasis, U2, Stereophonics, Manics and the Foo Fighters, I love all the early stuff by these bands but the recent stuff is average at best.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Iron Maiden - Live After Death which is one of the best Live albums of all time.
		
Click to expand...

I saw them play the Glasgow Apollo on that tour and they were, indeed brilliant!



Piece said:



			Plus one to that. Maiden at Donnington in 1988 was probably the best live concert I've been to.
		
Click to expand...

I was there too and what a fantastic day it was - Helloween, Guns n Roses (before they were overexposed!), Megadeth, Dave Lee Roth and Kiss. Still got the T-shirt somewhere!

Unfortunately for Maiden, who were well past their best by this point, Kiss broke their rule of never supporting anyone that had previously supported them and ditched about ten years of material to play a "greatest hits" set of all the classics. Maiden should have just told them to keep playing - impossible for them (or anyone, frankly) to follow it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 1, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I saw them play the Glasgow Apollo on that tour and they were, indeed brilliant!



I was there too and what a fantastic day it was - Helloween, Guns n Roses (before they were overexposed!), Megadeth, Dave Lee Roth and Kiss. Still got the T-shirt somewhere!

Unfortunately for Maiden, *who were well past their best by this point,* Kiss broke their rule of never supporting anyone that had previously supported them and ditched about ten years of material to play a "greatest hits" set of all the classics. Maiden should have just told them to keep playing - impossible for them (or anyone, frankly) to follow it.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I would agree that the years of touring Powerslave, Seventh Son, Somewhere in Time meant that the live stuff from this era was average at best (which is a shame because Seventh Son is arguably their best album IMHO)..and got worse in the early 90s; "A Real Live/Dead One" live album is barely listenable, since their proper comeback, their live shows have been exceptional (saw them on the Dance of Death and Final Frontier tours which was awesome and "Rock in Rio" is just as good as Live after Death imho) I'm waiting on the edge of my seat for them to announce UK dates for their Maiden England world tour (touring the Seventh Son Album! Winner!).


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 2, 2013)

I nearly always listen to Absolute 80's whilst at work, from midnight until 6am nothing but 80's music, and I think it's great. I think I enjoy the music from that era more now I am older than when it was actually current


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2013)

Theres a big 80's festival in Scotland this year. Would love to go but going to spend my cash on golf instead


----------



## Yerman (Feb 2, 2013)

Graceland - Paul Simon


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 2, 2013)

Aztecs - thought they were only playing download, or should I get my hopes up?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2013)

Plenty of good stuff for me. 

Dire Straits; Making Movies, Love Over Gold, Alchemy, Brothers In Arms
Big Country; The Crossing, The Seer, Steeltown
Bruce Springsteen; Born In The USA
Bon Jovi; Keep The Faith, New Jersey
And another vote for American Heartbeat, still got that on vinyl. Loved that American soft rock.

Looking forward to the summer, seeing all of the above bands live (for Dire Straits read Mark Knopfler).


----------



## drawboy (Feb 2, 2013)

The stuff I liked 
Depeche Mode
Grace Jones
Fad Gadget
Bauhaus
Japan
Blancmange
The Normal
Test tube babies
And assorted other obscure electronica


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2013)

Went through several incarnations. I was a new romantic at the beginning but got fed up with the aggro on the way home. Was into my two tone in a big way, enjoyed the Mod revival, loved the early GnR stuff. Was converted meeting Marillion in a Surbiton pub during a break from writing Misplaced Childhood. Got into the like of Floyd early Genesis on the back of that.

There were lots of singles over the decade I loved but I never listened or followed the top 40. Bon Jovi did a load of good early stuff, Queen were still top of the tree. Loved Dire Straits. Went to some great concerts (Live Aid, Queen at Wembley, Jovi, Marillion @ Reading festival, Dire Straits, etc)


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 2, 2013)

Ian Dury was still doing some good stuff in the 80's...

Born just up the road from here in Harrow....  Not Upminster as many believe...

The guy was totally unique...


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 2, 2013)

Ones I fondly remember..................

Michael Jackson- Bad/Thriller (albums)
Belinda Carlisle- Heaven is a place on Earth
A-Ha - Take On Me
Madonna - Into The Groove
Madonna - Holiday
Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
Tracy Chapman - Fast Car
Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody
Erasure - A Little Respect
Bangles - Eternal Flame
Kylie Minogue; Jason Donovan - Especially For You 
Bros - When Will I Be Famous
Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Plenty of good stuff for me. 

Dire Straits; Making Movies, Love Over Gold, Alchemy, Brothers In Arms
Big Country; The Crossing, The Seer, Steeltown
Bruce Springsteen; Born In The USA
Bon Jovi; Keep The Faith, New Jersey
And another vote for American Heartbeat, still got that on vinyl. Loved that American soft rock.

Looking forward to the summer, seeing all of the above bands live (for Dire Straits read Mark Knopfler).
		
Click to expand...

You've actually got taste, for a Chelsea fan. 

Come in agent Benitez.....


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 2, 2013)

Elvis Costello &the Attractions
Graham Parker &the Rumour
Joe Jackson
Men At Work
ABC
Spandau Ballet
Big Country
Split Enz
Deacon Blue
Specials
The Beat
Tears For Fears
Oran Juice
Dire Straits
Buzzcocks
,Thought the 77 to 84 era was the best for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You've actually got taste, for a Chelsea fan. 

Come in agent Benitez.....
		
Click to expand...

Deeply concerning that I have something in common with a Liverpool fan......  

Just how much are you paying Benitez by the way?  Any truth in the rumour that it's his takeaway orders he writes out during the game.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Deeply concerning that I have something in common with a Liverpool fan......  

Just how much are you paying Benitez by the way?  Any truth in the rumour that it's his takeaway orders he writes out during the game.
		
Click to expand...

Probably more like tippy-tapas football.

A very bad culinary joke in there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably more like tippy-tapas football.

A very bad culinary joke in there.
		
Click to expand...

Not as bad a joke as our football has become under him.


----------



## user2009 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can I just add the soundtrack to Top Gun, and also The Lost Boys whilst we're at it


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 3, 2013)

A few singles spring to mind:
Big in Japan/Alphaville
Just an Illusion/Imagination
Caravan of Love/Housemartins
Sunshine on Leith/Proclaimers
We Didn't Start the Fire/Billy Joel
Local Hero/Mark Knopler


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not as bad a joke as our football has become under him.
		
Click to expand...

Elvis Costello - I don't want to go to Chelsea. :whoo:


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 3, 2013)

The best bands of the 80's were actually formed in the 60's and 70's Stones, Blondie, Dire Straits, Fleetwood Mac, Aerosmith . . .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			The best bands of the 80's were actually formed in the 60's and 70's Stones, Blondie, Dire Straits, Fleetwood Mac, Aerosmith . . .
		
Click to expand...

Springsteen, Queen, The Police (just), The Jam, Elton John, Stevie Wonder, Billy Joel.....


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 3, 2013)

I was an 80's baby and didnt really listen to much music until mid-late 90's. it was mainly dance music which i do still listen to but my preferred music is 70's and 80's rock/metal


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 3, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			A few singles spring to mind:
Big in Japan/Alphaville
Just an Illusion/Imagination
Caravan of Love/Housemartins
Sunshine on Leith/Proclaimers
We Didn't Start the Fire/Billy Joel
Local Hero/Mark Knopler
		
Click to expand...

Forgot Golden Brown /Stranglers
All I Want for Christmas(Dulla Prague Away Kit)/Half Man Half Buscuit


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2013)

viscount17 said:



			The best bands of the 80's were actually formed in the 60's and 70's Stones, Blondie, Dire Straits, Fleetwood Mac, Aerosmith . . .
		
Click to expand...

In the case of the Stones & Fleetwood Mac I would say their best work was in the 60's & 70's, nowhere near their best in the 80's imho


----------



## Bucket92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got to be the Stone Roses for me!


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2013)

Bucket92 said:



			Got to be the Stone Roses for me!
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo , Ian Brown 

Wrong un , band not bad though


----------



## MarkA (Feb 4, 2013)

Surprised no ones mentioned Asia two great Albums Asia and Alpha. 
Loved Foreigner and Whitesnake too!
ABC, Simpleminds........ The music was great then!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2013)

Runrig/Cutter and the Clan
Enya/The Memory of Trees
Mike Oldfield/Tubular Bells.
Van Gelis/Chariots of Fire

Bit of a trend developing there!!


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 4, 2013)

Some are getting their decades mixed up!! 

I've never seen so many Simple Minds fans in one place, except at a gig.

80's UK chart music was often terrible, but occasionally and bubbling under the surface was some epic stuff. Even now, I'm discovering stuff from the 80's that I never heard back then. Spotify is awesome. 

Simple Minds up and including Sparkle in the Rain. Ie Pre '84. 
Talk Talk. First two albums. Mark Hollis is a genius. 
Propaganda. One of Trevor Horns lesser known acts. 
FGTH. Some of their stuff was great, but a lot was tripe. Stand outs being. Warriors of the wasteland, welcome to the pleasure dome and of course Two Tribes. 
The Cult. 
Inxs. Listen Like Thieves lp
The Psychedelic Furs. 
Adam + Ants. Kings of the wild frontier. 

There's a shed load more. But between Spotify and You Tube for old live recordings. It's a decade worth revisiting.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2013)

JPH said:



			Nooooo , Ian Brown 

Wrong un , band not bad though
		
Click to expand...

That's King Monkey to the likes of you.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2014)

Just filtering through my vinyl at the moment - can't have it all out so using a 'is there more than one track on this that I like' first filter - the if Yes then apply 'am I likely to listen to it again in the next month'  if no then back in the box.  

And I have just got on _Jennifer Warnes - Famous Blue Raincoat _(the songs of Leonard Cohen - 1987).  Oh dear - I had forgotten how utter bliss this album is - every track - beautiful songs and words, beautifully sung.

A few crackles,clicks and pops on the vinyl - but actually - that just places the music for me.  This one is not going back into the box.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2014)

Any decade has great music if you want to go out and find it, and your age will be a huge factor.  I suspect now is the best time to be a music fan as there is so much out there that is relatively easy to access, try and buy.  But I imagine if you asked just about everyone on this board they would say that modern music is rubbish, not as good as it was in my day etc etc.

As for the 80s then any decade with The Smiths, New Order, Pet Shop Boys, The Blue Nile, Prince in his prime, The Pixies plus many others is fine by me.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2014)

And as for top songs of the 80s then I will go for

9) Tinseltown in the Rain - The Blue Nile
8) Dinosaur Jnr - Freak Scene
7) Pet Shop Boys - Rent
6) When Doves Cry - Prince
5) Nowhere Girl 12 inch remix - BMovie
4) Say Hello Wave Goodbye - Soft Cell
3) Buffalo Stance 12 inch remix - Neneh Cherry
2) Bizarre Love Triangle - New Order
1) There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes there is some really good stuff about today - really taken by Bastille for instance  - but ...oh much blissfulness at the beauty of this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZIFavgLd38


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 28, 2014)

Metallica - Master of Puppets
Motley Crue - Dr Feelgood


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 28, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I know it was a pants era for music in a lot of ways but there was plenty of decent stuff aswell which I grew up with in my teenage years

what songs/albums etc were on the top 40 that you recorded on tape and played to death, bought the album or 12"

if its a poignant one then for what reason?
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha quite simply the BEST EVER era of music the 80's.......so much so one of my nicknames in an office I worked in years ago...was "80's Man "..........as for the music,its all been said by others.

Current music?   UTTER GARBAGE


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice shout on Jennifer Warnes SILH  have been listening to Songs of Love and Hate recently which has the original version of Famous Blue Raincoat  on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2014)

Just some of the 80s Scottish bands I've got on vinyl

Aztec Camera
Blue Nile
Hipsway
Gerry Raffery (RIP)
John Martyn (RIP)
Hue and Cry
Orange Juice
The Silencers
Love and Money
Associates
Big Country
Simple Minds
Texas
Altered Images (ah Claire - luv )
Deacon Blue
Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
The Big Dish

etc etc and the beat goes on


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2014)

The 80s were disappointing for me music wise, too much reliance on electronics, there were some notable exceptions particularly The Housemartins


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Nice shout on Jennifer Warnes SILH  have been listening to Songs of Love and Hate recently which has the original version of Famous Blue Raincoat  on.
		
Click to expand...

Oh have a listen to Jennifer Warnes singing Cohen on FBR if you haven't done so - it is stellar.  She was one of his backing singers for years and so knew his stuff inside out when she recorded FBR - so they are not just singalongaleonard covers.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Current music?   UTTER GARBAGE
		
Click to expand...

Based on???


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Based on???
		
Click to expand...

I find a lot of today's solo ballady stuff very generic and banal - all that 'makes' it listenable in any way is the production and backing.  The songs are just guff.  But the same could have been said about music of the 60s, 70s and 80s in truth.  But there is some excellent stuff about - I mentioned the band Bastille - but there are really good solo artists other than the likes of Adele - try John Newman for instance.  It's not all to my taste - and some of it is truely pap - but there is some very good stuff.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2014)

yes I like Jennifer Warnes' "raincoat", she really has an appreciation of Leonards songs.

Interesting comments about Bastille, I was having a meal n a pub and there was an album on in the background that I liked, I asked and it turned out to be Bastille.

Its not that modern music is rubbish, there is a lot of great stuff about, the trouble is the only radio station that you are likely to hear any of it on is Radio 6. Smaller local venues are the best places to hear good music,


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 28, 2014)

Depeche Mode - First two albums
OMD - First four albums
New Order - Everything they did
The Jam - Sound Affects, The Gift
Talk Talk - First two albums
The Cure - Most of what they did
Stone Roses
The Smiths - All four studio albums

and that is probably about it


----------



## bernix (Jan 29, 2014)

That was my youth (born in 65)

AC/DC - Back In Black
Dio - Holy Diver
Black Sabbath - Heaven & Hell, Mob Rules
Judas Priest - Defenders Of The Faith
UFO - Strangers In The Night
Iron Maiden - Killers
Mercyful Fate - Don't Break The Oath
Blue Ã–yster Cult - Fire Of Unknown Origin
QueensrÃ¿che - Rage for Order
Triumph - Never Surrender
Ian Hunter - You're Never Alone With A Schizophrenic

hope I forgot nothing essential


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I find a lot of today's solo ballady stuff very generic and banal - all that 'makes' it listenable in any way is the production and backing.  The songs are just guff.  But the same could have been said about music of the 60s, 70s and 80s in truth.  But there is some excellent stuff about - I mentioned the band Bastille - but there are really good solo artists other than the likes of Adele - try John Newman for instance.  It's not all to my taste - and some of it is truely pap - but there is some very good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

You've hit the nail on the head.  Every decade has it's pap and derivative stuff, and every decade has it's great music and hidden gems.  My daughter makes me listen to Capital and whilst that is not my type of music, there are occasionally great pop songs that are as good as any in previous decades.  I'll challenge anyone to come up with a pop song better than 'Get Lucky'.  I'd love to be 14 again now with Last FM, Spotify and iTunes....


----------



## Snelly (Jan 29, 2014)

Something About You by Level 42.  Great tune.


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Jan 29, 2014)

Early 80's Thin Lizzy, Whitesnake 

Late 80's The Smiths and The Cure


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

80's were awesome for music.
Slayer, Discharge, Metallica proper stuff.
Album of the 80's? easy, Reign in Blood - Slayer.
Too many great songs to choose one.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2014)

Jesus, early 80's I listened to a lot of Madness, grown out of that now though thankfully.
Then it was Genesis from around the Duke/Abacab era which also led into Phil Collins later on but it was mainly these two in the 80's.
Add a bit of Marillion in there as well for good measure.
Flirted with metal in the mid 80's, Metallica, Macc Lads, the odd S.O.D song but it was a different group of friends and I never truly got into it.

Ironically I love metal now, I completey missed Slayer, Pantera, Eyehategod, Machine Head, Maiden etc back in the day but these are now my most listened to albums. I mean Meth Drinker for christs sake :thup:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 30, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Something About You by Level 42.  Great tune.
		
Click to expand...

All time classic/fav


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Something About You by Level 42.  Great tune.
		
Click to expand...

I was switched on to Level 42 by Heathrow - one of their earlier jazz-funk tracks - a brilliant instrumental and what bass playing by Mark King.

When my lad was being taught Bass a few years back his teacher told him to listen to Mark King - the best Bass player around in his opinion.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 30, 2014)

Bucks Fizz
Shakin Stevens
Joe Dolce


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2014)

louise_a said:



			The 80s were disappointing for me music wise, too much reliance on electronics, there were some notable exceptions particularly The Housemartins
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 70's were great, but it all fizzled out in the 80's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2014)

80's

Duran Duran
The Cure
Depeche Mode
Simple minds

And any band that had a song in a John Hughes film


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2014)

bernix said:



			That was my youth (born in 65)

AC/DC - Back In Black
Dio - Holy Diver
Black Sabbath - Heaven & Hell, Mob Rules
Judas Priest - Defenders Of The Faith
UFO - Strangers In The Night
Iron Maiden - Killers
Mercyful Fate - Don't Break The Oath
Blue Ã–yster Cult - Fire Of Unknown Origin
QueensrÃ¿che - Rage for Order
Triumph - Never Surrender
Ian Hunter - You're Never Alone With A Schizophrenic

hope I forgot nothing essential
		
Click to expand...

Some of those bands peaked in the 70's, and were on the way out in the 80's. I saw UFO at Guildford University from memory. Great live band.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Totally agree. 70's were great, but it all fizzled out in the 80's.
		
Click to expand...

The major part of the 70s were absolutely appalling for music.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Totally agree. 70's were great, but it all fizzled out in the 80's.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't too taken with most of the 70s to be honest, the 90s were when things started to pick up again.


----------



## bernix (Jan 31, 2014)

richart said:



			Some of those bands peaked in the 70's, and were on the way out in the 80's. I saw UFO at Guildford University from memory. Great live band.
		
Click to expand...


True, I merely quoted my favourite 80's albums as asked in original thread


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2014)

My most played albums would have been

The Eight Legged Groove Machine:    The Wonderstuff
30 Something:       Carter USM
Godfodder:      Neds Atomic Dustbin
The Queen is Dead: The Smiths


Not sure if some of those slip in to the 1990s though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2014)

GB72 said:



			My most played albums would have been

The Eight Legged Groove Machine:    The Wonderstuff
30 Something:       Carter USM
Godfodder:      Neds Atomic Dustbin
The Queen is Dead: The Smiths


Not sure if some of those slip in to the 1990s though
		
Click to expand...

Some quality albums there 

Ned's were quality - Kill Your Television !!

Carter were very good - think it's possibly early 90's


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some quality albums there 

Ned's were quality - Kill Your Television !!

Carter were very good - think it's possibly early 90's
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, I think that 101 Damnations was in the 80s but not sure about 30 Something. 

Neds were great, saw them originally supporting The Wonderstuff on the Hup Tour then went to see them loads of times, normally at the Cambridge Corn Exchange. 

For the last 2 years they have The Wonderstuff have played Xmas gigs with Pop Will Eat Itself and Jesus Jones and Neds have toured in November so tempted to head to one if they are playing this year. Worrying to think that I was at the original Sleigh the UK gig at the Granby Halls in Leicester.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 31, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just some of the 80s Scottish bands I've got on vinyl

Aztec Camera
Blue Nile
Hipsway
Gerry Raffery (RIP)
John Martyn (RIP)
Hue and Cry
Orange Juice
The Silencers
Love and Money
Associates
Big Country
Simple Minds
Texas
Altered Images (ah Claire - luv )
Deacon Blue
Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
The Big Dish

etc etc and the beat goes on
		
Click to expand...

These really are a blast from the past.

Was listening to the silencers on my iPod earlier this week - Scottish Rain - how apt as it was trouncing down that day and The Real McCoy.

Have recently started listening to absolute 80s when working. Listen to Ken Bruce and pop master first then on to -absolute 80s.
Can get a bit repetitive some times though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2014)

richart said:



			Totally agree. 70's were great, but it all fizzled out in the 80's.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know..?
You're stuck in '79....!:rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2014)

Eh who said the eighties were rubbish. Just seen Gary kemp on telly and he epitomised new romance for me..spandau ballet at the NEC and missing the bus home. Happy days, the police at ?queens hall Leeds raw music. UB40, Duran Duran though a bit girlie for me.
madness, ska music. Oh happy happy days. If 80's music is crap what does today's music represent


oh live aid wot about that legendary stuff.  The lps are out tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2014)

Cult
Iron Maiden
Big country
Simple minds
Madness
Specials
The jam
Adam Ant
Queen

Who said the 80's was crap?

My mate was into someone called  - Blue rondo ala turk - I can't name one song by them, but what a name. Anyone else like them?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cult
Iron Maiden
Big country
Simple minds
Madness
Specials
The jam
Adam Ant
Queen

Who said the 80's was crap?

*My mate was into someone called  - Blue rondo ala turk - I can't name one song by them, but what a name. Anyone else like them?*

Click to expand...

I'd heard the band name but like you couldn't name one song by them, despite the fact that one of their two chart singles was the 1982 World Cup song.  Members of the band went on to form Matt Bianco.

The name presumably was taken from the Dave Brubeck number of the same name, which you probably will recognise if you hear it, one of those pieces that you don't know but have heard as background music for TV.

As for the bands;

Dire Straits
Thin Lizzy
Big Country (RIP Stuart Adamson)
Bon Jovi
Queen
Bryan Adams
Jeff Healey (RIP)
Bob Seger
Bruce Springsteen
Del Amitri


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd heard the band name but like you couldn't name one song by them, despite the fact that one of their two chart singles was the 1982 World Cup song.  Members of the band went on to form Matt Bianco.

The name presumably was taken from the Dave Brubeck number of the same name, which you probably will recognise if you hear it, one of those pieces that you don't know but have heard as background music for TV.

As for the bands;

Dire Straits
Thin Lizzy
Big Country (RIP Stuart Adamson)
Bon Jovi
Queen
Bryan Adams
Jeff Healey (RIP)
Bob Seger
Bruce Springsteen
Del Amitri
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if I heard them, I'd recognise them. how could I forget "The Boss".

I also forgot the clash, police, Bowie, U2..... the list is endless.

Louise, to say that the 80's was crap and was only "saved" by the housemartins - speechless.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 1, 2014)

I am an 80's child through and through, I was a New Romantic and wore all the frilly gear and yes make-up. I loved the times some of the bands I loved were:
Visage
Fad Gadget
Classix Nouveau
Berlin Blondes
Depeche Mode
Soft Cell
John Foxx
Gary Numan
The Normal
Grace Jones
Japan
Flock of Seagulls
Kraftwerk
Bauhaus
The Smiths
Culture Club
China Crisis
Tears For Fears
and lots more electronica.
It is easy to dismiss the 80's but truth be told it was every bit as diverse as any other generation. Whilst I was listening to my music Casuals were listening to theirs, Skins, Punks, Mods, Reggae and metal all had their stuff and more. We all have a fondness for our age.


----------



## peter11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just got my record collection out dominated by
Marillion 12 inch singles and albums also
Def Leppard
Pink Floyd
Heart
The Jam
Rush
Whitesnake
Genisis
Iron Maiden
Bon Jovi

Brings back memory's of concerts 
Roundhay, Demontfort hall, NEC .........and many more


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 1, 2014)

LLoyd Cole and the Commotions, Rezillos, Del Amitri, are a few more I forgot to mention.  Flash and the Pan with Waiting for a Train was great song too. Hide and Seek by Howard Jones.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Just spoke to her indoors re eighties music and people who reckon it was boring. She reckons it wasn't just about the music but the fashion that went with it and they both worked together.  Just come back from a do where one of the lads (about 24 yr old ) is having a leaving do and goin to Australia. All his pals both hims and hers looked smart but fashionable. Not at all.

eighties deffo worked for Missis and mr tash

human league don't you want me baby.

soft cell. Tainted love.

omd. Enola gay. Saw them in nots last year. It was rocking


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 1, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Just spoke to her indoors re eighties music and people who reckon it was boring. She reckons it wasn't just about the music but the fashion that went with it and they both worked together.  Just come back from a do where one of the lads (about 24 yr old ) is having a leaving do and goin to Australia. All his pals both hims and hers looked smart but fashionable. Not at all.

eighties deffo worked for Missis and mr tash

human league don't you want me baby.

soft cell. Tainted love.

omd. Enola gay. Saw them in nots last year. It was rocking
		
Click to expand...

Tainted love was/ is a northern soul classic originally by Gloria Jones, a copy of the original vinyl is sat in my attic.  Gloria Jones was also Marc Bolan's girlfriend and was driving on the night he met his untimely end.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Stevie me man ah remember when I first heard that song which must of been a 12" version (tainted love) was the second song which it led into baby baby where did our love go. At way it was the flamingo on oak tree lane in mansfield  on a Tuesday night it's now flattened and a farm foods is there. Anyway a bird got up dancing on  her own when the DJ put the record on everyone thought what the fcuk is this ****. After about 30 seconds she owned the dance floor for about 10 mins. It was mesmerising every man wanted her ( in her leopard skin one piece cossie). Every woman thought slag.

the following week the dance floor was solid with the same song.  Me finks the top 20 was taped to death that in between Sunday in mansfield.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2014)

Not read the first few pages, but I can't believe that no one has mentioned 2 of the best bands around in the 80's.

Echo and the Bunnymen might have formed in 78, but all their best work was in the early/mid 80's.
Also, The Stone Roses first album was released in 89 and is still played weekly in my house (as is the Echo and the Bunnymen greatest hits CD - much to my Missus frustration...)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Not read the first few pages, but I can't believe that no one has mentioned 2 of the best bands around in the 80's.

Echo and the Bunnymen might have formed in 78, but all their best work was in the early/mid 80's.
Also, The Stone Roses first album was released in 89 and is still played weekly in my house (as is the Echo and the Bunnymen greatest hits CD - much to my Missus frustration...)
		
Click to expand...

I've tried the bunnymen, and it just doesn't stick for me.

However, Killing moon and the cutter are 2 of my all time favourite songs, only grew on me in the last 10 years though.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Not read the first few pages, but I can't believe that no one has mentioned 2 of the best bands around in the 80's.

Echo and the Bunnymen might have formed in 78, but all their best work was in the early/mid 80's.
Also, The Stone Roses first album was released in 89 and is still played weekly in my house (as is the Echo and the Bunnymen greatest hits CD - much to my Missus frustration...)
		
Click to expand...

AHEM, I think you will find I referred to what is probably the best debut album of all time, ie the Roses _indignant smiley_.  I'm so staunch a fan I genuinely believe Second Coming was quality too


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			AHEM, I think you will find I referred to what is probably the best debut album of all time, ie the Roses _indignant smiley_.  I'm so staunch a fan I genuinely believe Second Coming was quality too 

Click to expand...

Apologies matey. I did say I hadn't read the first few pages though .. 

I once got into an argument with another Roses fan when I said I thought "Second Coming" was a great album that just paled next to the behemoth that was the eponymous first album. He made all sorts of claims about that album being the reason they split up, because Squier wanted to go mainstream and play Led Zep riffs and Brown wanted to stay true to their roots.. He refused to listen to it when I put it on the Stereo and went and sat in the garden for a smoke.... So I just kept playing it all night...No one likes a smartar*e....


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Apologies matey. I did say I hadn't read the first few pages though .. 

I once got into an argument with another Roses fan when I said I thought "Second Coming" was a great album that just paled next to the behemoth that was the eponymous first album. He made all sorts of claims about that album being the reason they split up, because Squier wanted to go mainstream and play Led Zep riffs and Brown wanted to stay true to their roots.. He refused to listen to it when I put it on the Stereo and went and sat in the garden for a smoke.... So I just kept playing it all night...No one likes a smartar*e....

Click to expand...

The first album is probably the greatest debut album of all time, Definitely Maybe is also pretty good.  Second Coming is totally different but still great, and yes Squire was going all zeppelinesque on our ass.  At least we didn't have to wait as long for an album as G 'n' R fans did thought


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			The first album is probably the greatest debut album of all time, Definitely Maybe is also pretty good.  Second Coming is totally different but still great, and yes Squire was going all zeppelinesque on our ass.  At least we didn't have to wait as long for an album as G 'n' R fans did thought 

Click to expand...

Very true.. You could see the direction Brown wanted to take from his solo stuff. Very low key and typically "Northern". There was no way Squire was going to fit into that.. Did you get to any of the Heaton park gigs? I did the Saturday, but jibbed the Sunday as it took me all day to recover..

Oh, and as for best debut albums, I've still got a softspot for Lenny Kravitz debut - Let Love Rule.. Some of the tracks on that album are sheer genius (My favourite being "I build this garden for us"). A bit rock/gospel/soul/psychedelia all rolled into one. It's a shame that he pursued Rock God status after that though...


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 1, 2014)

Love Echo and the Bunnymen!  I bought Songs to learn and sing in about 1990 I still play it regular and never tire of it, great band.


The Roses.. What a band, what a first album. I am the Resurrection never fails to stir me.
Manchester really was a great place to be a teenager in the early 90s :whoo:


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Love Echo and the Bunnymen!  I bought Songs to learn and sing in about 1990 I still play it regular and never tire of it, great band.
The Roses.. What a band, what a first album.  Manchester really was a great place to be a teenager in the early 90s :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It's not where you're from mate, it's where you're at - _I Brown_


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Very true.. You could see the direction Brown wanted to take from his solo stuff. Very low key and typically "Northern". There was no way Squire was going to fit into that.. Did you get to any of the Heaton park gigs? I did the Saturday, but jibbed the Sunday as it took me all day to recover..

Oh, and as for best debut albums, I've still got a softspot for Lenny Kravitz debut - Let Love Rule.. Some of the tracks on that album are sheer genius (My favourite being "I build this garden for us"). A bit rock/gospel/soul/psychedelia all rolled into one. It's a shame that he pursued Rock God status after that though...
		
Click to expand...

TBH I didn't try to hard to get a Glasgow Green ticket, couldn't get one cheap enough.  I get my yearly fix from seeing The Complete Stone Roses, a tribute band yes, but better live than the Roses ever were, sadly


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			It's not where you're from mate, it's where you're at - _I Brown_

Click to expand...

He wasn't saying that in 89 when I was 15.. Getting the train into Manchester every Saturday to hang around Afflecks palace.. spending all my money in Eastern Bloc records... Great times..:thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			He wasn't saying that in 89 when I was 15.. Getting the train into Manchester every Saturday to hang around Afflecks palace.. spending all my money in Eastern Bloc records... Great times..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nov 89 at Ally Pally apparently, wasn't there unfortunately

http://www.thestoneroses.co.uk/bootlegs/guide/alexandra-palace-89-aka-it-aint-where-youre-from


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 2, 2014)

The Chameleons were a great band that should/would of been much bigger had they formed in the late 80s early 90s

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KeJGATZ8Yx4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=KeJGATZ8Yx4


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm surprised the scousers haven't been banging on about The Farm


----------



## Mark_G (Feb 2, 2014)

Mr Gary Numan and Telekon, a classic


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 2, 2014)

Band, Metallica.
Album, And justice for all or Ride the lightning.
Song, Sanitarium.


----------

